# Turn conventional into spinner?



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

So here's a thought that hit me while I was driving the 3hs home from fishing today.

Consider a conventional surf rod (like a Breakaway LDX for example) where the reel seat will hold both cast reels and spinning reels.

Can one turn this casting rod into a spinning rod by just replacing the line guide closest to the reel with a larger gathering guide like you would expect on a spinner?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

hamlet said:


> So here's a thought that hit me while I was driving the 3hs home from fishing today.
> 
> Consider a conventional surf rod (like a Breakaway LDX for example) where the reel seat will hold both cast reels and spinning reels.
> 
> Can one turn this casting rod into a spinning rod by just replacing the line guide closest to the reel with a larger gathering guide like you would expect on a spinner?


You could, but it wouldn't be optimal. Spinning rods typically have fewer, but bigger guides than a comparable length conventional, and have different spacing patterns. If you really want a spinner, trade your conventional for a spinner.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It'll work, but not as well as one made for spinning. In addition to what AK stated, the spine of the blank will be on the wrong side for spinning.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

spline won't make a big difference because most factory rods and a lot of custom rods are NOT built on the spline but on the straightest axis since they want a person holding the rod to see a straight rod not one with a slight bend or crook that you are going to get on 95%+ of the blanks out there, the two very rarely line up. The guide can make a difference but if you look at the New Concept theory they call for more guide but taller frames on the first few then transitioning into smaller low frame guides even on the spinning, or you could do a modified version of the Low Riders.


----------

